# Hymer indicator lens swap anyone??



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Hymer B534 (1989) and it has one orange and one clear front indicator lens. I prefer the clear lens to the original orange lens so if anyone has a similar problem but want the orange lenses then maybe we can do a swap. The orange lens is on the right (offside) front, and I would therefore like to swap it for a right (offside) front clear lens.

Anyone interested??

Steve


----------

